

userfox (s11) launches custom data: even better welcome emails - pclark
http://www.userfox.com/blog/better-welcome-emails-better/

======
olegp
Hey Peter, looking great. You should release your REST API documentation so
people could integrate from the server.

Also, I'm already using SendGrid so ideally I would like for you to be able to
use my existing email account, or better yet, let me provide a webhook URL so
I could do the sending myself.

